# fox fork bushing removal



## atgillo (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi has anybody got any advise on how to remove fox fork lower stanchion bushes please 
Andy


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

This may get you to your info:

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Take a washer which is the same diameter as the bushings. Grind flats into the side of the washer on opposite sides so it looks like this:










Put a washer on a long threaded rod, and keep it from falling off the end with nylock nut.

Take the fork's lower and angle the washer so it can slide past the bushing (the reason for the flat sides) and then get the washer flat and pull it up against the bushing's underside. Once there you can either use a slide hammer to pop the bushing out, or put another washer and nut on the threaded rod and tighten it down on the top of the lower and pull the bushing out like that.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

You'll probably need to "slot" that center hole or make it oval shaped so it will tip enough on the threaded rod. And unless you already have dimensions on how deep to set the bushings, measure before you remove the originals.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

So reason to elongate the hole if you use a threaded rod with a small enough diameter, or a washer with a large enough hole.


----------



## atgillo (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheers! Dose the fork leg have a stop for bushing or will I have to measure where they are now before I take em out?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

You need to measure.


----------



## atgillo (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## RosyRambler (Jan 29, 2009)

I love the DIY bushing removal tool.:thumbsup: 

Anybody have ideas for a homemade bushing installation tool?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

RosyRambler said:


> Anybody have ideas for a homemade bushing installation tool?


Yes.


----------



## moi_2212 (Apr 12, 2009)

Would you share it with us??'


----------



## RosyRambler (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, please do!

Even a "bad mechanic"   can have brilliant ideas! Especially considering some of the ones I've seen!


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there a depth chart for setting bushings in different fox forks for the people that like to make frankenforks?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

rupps5 said:


> Is there a depth chart for setting bushings in different fox forks for the people that like to make frankenforks?


I'd say set the bushings at the same depth as stock, and make sure the new stanchions are at least as long as the stock ones.


----------

